# Looking For Better Battery Life



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Trying to find a decent sense 2.1,3.0, or 3.5 ROM that had decent battery life with close to no lag. A non-rotated camera for video chat would be nice too!  









Here is my current set up:
Bamf 2.4.2 Side Project (sense 2.1) w/ Stock VM fix 
Imo 5.0.1 Kernel o/c to 1.2Ghz, Smartass V2 Governor

Any Ideas, and tips will help, I dont want an extended battery either, lol.
Thank you, thank you, thank you in advance!


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

Give sky raider a shot been giving me amazing battery life with its auto lte off function, and stock kernel. It's a sense 2.1 hybrid rom and really smooth for me.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

pandacrx said:


> Give sky raider a shot been giving me amazing battery life with its auto lte off function, and stock kernel. It's a sense 2.1 hybrid rom and really smooth for me.


Just the newest version, or is there a specific one I should try?


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

pandacrx said:


> Give sky raider a shot been giving me amazing battery life with its auto lte off function, and stock kernel. It's a sense 2.1 hybrid rom and really smooth for me.


+1

Absolutely incredible Rom top to bottom.


----------



## SF Bolt (Jul 13, 2011)

Or u, could buy a Rezound battery for 19.99 from Verizon oem 1620mA battery that fits and works awesome with the tbolt..... Working awesome for me, and just saying.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> Just the newest version, or is there a specific one I should try?


I was on 1.1 but he did update it to 1.3 and I'm giving that one a go so can't really say much about the newest one yet.


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

I switch between liquid 3.2 and the. 18 vicious MIUI roms, liquid gives me way better battery life but I love how clean the UI Is for MIUI. Its also pretty fast


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

I am a crackflasher but if you want battery life Gingerbreaton 1.0 is the answer. Try it you will agree.


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

I was getting about 16-18hrs normal use with liquid 3.2. I got a rezound battery yesterday and am calibrating right now. Unplugged last night while sleeping cause it was at 100 percent. Woke up and had 7 hrs and 98%...IMO 5.1 kernel on normal mode...interactivex gov.

Still waiting to pass much judgement but on the stock when I did that it went down yo around 85-90 percent.


----------



## psu_tb (Aug 18, 2011)

I recommend you check out BAMF Forever 1.10. The battery life is on par with most other ROMs, depending on the Kernel the lag is minimal, & Gtalk video works properly. I recommend Ziggy's 11/5 Kernel UV/OC to 1.3Ghz using the LagFree governor, I found this to be extremely stable and snappy and provides decent battery life. I also recommend that if battery life is important to you that you look at purchasing JuiceDefender Ultimate, its $4.99 on the market and it was the best investment I have made to save battery life! using the advanced configuration, I've doubled my battery life with out changing my usage habits. Regardless of which ROM you choose to try JuiceDefender it will make a significant difference, it allows you to conifigure when your apps are allowed to be awake consuming CPU and data usage. It also makes WIFI smarter by making it location aware, after using it for about a week it'll learn where you have wifi normally and will auto enable and disable when you are out of range of access point. I can't say enough about this app.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

pandacrx said:


> I was on 1.1 but he did update it to 1.3 and I'm giving that one a go so can't really say much about the newest one yet.


I just flashed 1.3 last night. About to calibrate battery. I dont feel I have to overclock.. which is the first time that's ever happened..

Aosp roms not really my thing, I like the SRS feature in the music app way too much.


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> I just flashed 1.3 last night. About to calibrate battery. I dont feel I have to overclock.. which is the first time that's ever happened..
> 
> Aosp roms not really my thing, I like the SRS feature in the music app way too much.


I like the polished feel of sense roms, and with skyraider u get the smooth snapiness of AOSP IMO. I'm also trying Ziggys newest kernel. Good luck to you.


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 25, 2011)

I've tried a lot of roms and the best thing I've done for battery life is to set wifi to never sleep. I get terrible wireless reception at my house so the wifi helps. It's under wireless wifi then advanced

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

Check out Shifts3ns3 V2.0.1. Very smooth and my battery life has been great. Also look into a Rezound battery, as they are currently $20 and have a legitimate 15% increase in mAh (1650 vs 1400).


----------

